# where is my AUX jack



## oim (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a 2004 touareg with the nav. Where is the AUX port? I want to plug my iPod into it.
Thanks,
Oscar


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: where is my AUX jack (oim)*

It's behind the radio. You need to order an AUX in wire from Spockcat.
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tri.htm


----------



## oim (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: where is my AUX jack (aircooled)*

This is exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks for the help.


----------

